# Selling your BBQ from the front yard?



## smokeysparks (Jun 4, 2017)

I have 0.0003% of an expectation that this will or can happen due to the prospective amount of hoops I'd have to jump through to do it, buuut it is a nice thought and something to fantasize about before I go to bed at night. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I live 150 or so yards away from a recreation park. There's two fields (soccer and baseball/softball) along with a pool, a tennis court, an indoor basketball court and an indoor gym. There's even a picnic area on top of a mountain. Anyway, right across the road from the rec park is where our (my) family owns land. There is my grandmother's house. She passed away five years ago. However, her front yard is in walking distance from the parking lot of the rec park.

With that said, the other day when I completed my first WSM smoke, my neighbor (whose company I enjoy!) came over along with a couple of people he knew from the rec park. I offered them some of the food I cooked (they tried out some of the bologna, pork loin and chicken) and they loved it. My neighbor planted the idea in my head about selling BBQ from my grandmother's yard and how people would be lining up for some 'Q. The rec park stays busy all summer long, and I can *imagine* that being a lucrative, fun -- albeit hard work -- endeavor.

Buuut I know, I know, it's just a pipe dream, because what all would I need to do to make it a reality anyway?

~ Get a business license?
~ Even though we (my family) own the land (not the park side, but our side), we've been considered 'town limits' for a while now.
~ Become ServSafe certified??

What other kind of hoops would I have to jump through to do this? Would it be a colossal expense? I would absolutely love to do something like this, but it seems like a fantasy more than a reality given all the things I'd have to do.

Does anyone have any thoughts or expertise with/about this? Thanks!


----------



## mowin (Jun 4, 2017)

Thinking your first step should be your town officials.  There the ones to tell you what your town requires. That information will determine if you drop it or proceed. 

A mobile food truck might be a better option then a food stand.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2017)

I gotta agree with mowin.  With a food truck odds the town should have no issues with a business license.  Youd just have to see what food safty permits are required.

It wouldnt have to be much of a truck either for the didtance to the park.

Gary

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2017)

I have no expertise in this area at all.  From some TV shows I've seen, "food truck" can be loosely defined.   I've seen trailers outfitted with sinks, stoves, prep areas and serving windows that seem to qualify as a food truck.  As long as you've got a vehicle that can tow the trailer, it's a money saver.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 4, 2017)

I've volunteered with my daughters high school at events, like the Jazz Festival, and VooDoo Fest.  They park cars and cook/smoke food, but it's all "free".  Folks give a donation when parking and or getting food plates.  No permits required and it's the largest fund raisers for the school.

Mike


----------



## young j (Jun 4, 2017)

I personally think the best way to start selling your Q is to do catering that way you don't take any risk of having food go to waste. You could make a social media page to help get the word out and just cook to order


----------



## marctrees (Jun 30, 2017)

There was a story a year or two ago on national news, about a young girl being hassled by her City for selling lemonade in a typical kids front yard stand.

After all kinds of BS, she simply stopped SELLING it, and gave it away for a suggested donation amount.

Last I heard, City can no longer touch her, AND she was making avg more $/ cup from donations.

 than previous actual selling.

I really don't think they're gonna haul you off to jail, it's already too full w those people cutting the tags from their pillows and mattresses.

I, myself, would not even ask, following the old "forgiveness vs permission " idea. 

I would though, if you have assets, be conscious of either 1/1000,000 chance YOU making someone sick, or way more realistically, someone looking for $ THINKING saying YOU made them sick liability.

Just my thoughts.   Marc


----------



## marctrees (Jun 30, 2017)

Not sure if these were the kids on natl news, but same kinda thing w the "donation" loophole -     Marc

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/06/11/lemonade-stand-shut-down-texas/71064934/


----------



## dward51 (Jun 30, 2017)

First hurdle you will encounter is zoning.  The property is likely zoned residential and would require a variance. Then comes the business license, commercial kitchen and health inspections.  It can be done, but will take a lot of seed money.   Food truck would probably be easier, and you could take it directly to the clients and in the off season, just move to new client areas.  But then it's a business and probably no longer fun.....  such is life


----------

